# -

## magik

, ,       (, )  -  (,     .)   1 ?     ?

----------


## 7272

,     .

----------


## stas

,   *7272*,     ,          .     -    .

----------


## 7272

,     ,        .,          ,           .   ,   ,        .

          ?

----------


## stas

> ,


*7272*,       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

"+".

----------


## stas

"     "  :Smilie:

----------


## magik

:         ,      (          ).

----------


## stas

.

----------

